# I need some very quick Harp advice:



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

So I need to convert a pedal piano tremolo part to a pedal harp tremolo part and in the process have them sound the same as possible. This is an orchestral piece is going to be performed. I am clueless as how to write this for the harp in terms of making it playable and sounds right.

This is the dominant piano part that I need to convert:


http://imgur.com/cMr4qbe


Thanks for any help!


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

The tremolo can be executed as written but by the two hands alternating. Also, change the spelling to Gb Major instead of F# Major to use the open position strings.


----------

